# Here I Go



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Boxed Amateur as a junior and then fought Pro as a Thai Boxer as an adult. Had about 5-6 years away from any type of fight training except the odd session here and there. Last few years have mainly consisted of strength/powerlifting training and competing and playing rugby.

Decided to go and give an MMA class a go. It's back at my old thai gym so I'll know a few faces and hopefully settle back in as I've remained friends with the owner. Rugby has finished now so need something to keep me out of trouble on a Tuesday and Thursday night. Let's see how it goes.......................................


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Get stuck in, mate. Is there a view to compete?


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

richardrahl said:


> Get stuck in, mate. Is there a view to compete?


 Right now no, however I know what I'm like, never say never. From the outset though I'm just going to go along and enjoy it. I don't want to train with the added pressure of making weight etc............................well not yet anyway. We'll see though, I just enjoy been amongst the fight game and have missed it. I'm knocking on as well now so I'll just play it by ear.


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

Good luck it is very addictive even getting a good hiding feels good sometimes makes me feel human ( white collar event i looked and felt like Marlon Brando after) but as you say knocking on a bit has its drawbacks (the only way i dodge a punch is when i do my boot laces up) GET STUCK IN


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Bataz said:


> Right now no, however I know what I'm like, never say never. From the outset though I'm just going to go along and enjoy it. I don't want to train with the added pressure of making weight etc............................well not yet anyway. We'll see though, I just enjoy been amongst the fight game and have missed it. I'm knocking on as well now so I'll just play it by ear.


 I know all those feelings well, mate. Haha.

I only compete in Judo now, and many comps class their 'Open' heaviest weight category at 90kg+. I have zero desire to get down to that, so just scrap with the chubbies.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

RUDESTEW said:


> Good luck it is very addictive even getting a good hiding feels good sometimes makes me feel human ( white collar event i looked and felt like Marlon Brando after) but as you say knocking on a bit has its drawbacks (the only way i dodge a punch is when i do my boot laces up) GET STUCK IN


 Had a few hidings in my thai boxing days lol ive missed it.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

richardrahl said:


> I know all those feelings well, mate. Haha.
> 
> I only compete in Judo now, and many comps class their 'Open' heaviest weight category at 90kg+. I have zero desire to get down to that, so just scrap with the chubbies.


 You know what mate I actually wanted to do Judo but my local club only trains once a week and I like to get stuck into something a bit more often.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Bataz said:


> You know what mate I actually wanted to do Judo but my local club only trains once a week and I like to get stuck into something a bit more often.


 That's all I do. So just do it as a bit of fun now to prove to myself that I still can. Haha. You're never going to get good at something doing just one session a week.

As a lad, I trained 2hrs, 4x a week. Fought at national level, even some international team events. Really don't have the time, energy or want to do anything like that now. Rather roll around the floor with my kids.

Keep us updated. :thumbup1:


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

richardrahl said:


> That's all I do. So just do it as a bit of fun now to prove to myself that I still can. Haha. You're never going to get good at something doing just one session a week.
> 
> As a lad, I trained 2hrs, 4x a week. Fought at national level, even some international team events.* Really don't have the time, energy or want to do anything like that now. Rather roll around the floor with my kids. *
> 
> Keep us updated. :thumbup1:


 Totally agree mate. It's just going to be twice a week for me and also its literally a 5 minute walk from my house so no long journeys etc


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Bataz said:


> Totally agree mate. It's just going to be twice a week for me and also its literally a 5 minute walk from my house so no long journeys etc


 Ideal. Enjoy the bruises.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

richardrahl said:


> Ideal. Enjoy the bruises.


 One thing I've been trying to find out but most sites are blocked on work PC is about amateur rules MMA. As a thai boxer I worked up through the classes, N,C,B & A. As you went up a class the rules differed and became closer to A Class or "Full Thai Rules". Just wondering if there was a similar system in MMA?

Ignore that. I've just found a site to a local promotion that explains all........

http://www.mmatotalcombat.com/rules.php


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Bataz said:


> One thing I've been trying to find out but most sites are blocked on work PC is about amateur rules MMA. As a thai boxer I worked up through the classes, N,C,B & A. As you went up a class the rules differed and became closer to A Class or "Full Thai Rules". Just wondering if there was a similar system in MMA?
> 
> Ignore that. I've just found a site to a local promotion that explains all........
> 
> http://www.mmatotalcombat.com/rules.php


 Sorry, bud. I went out around the time you posted that.

Not interested in competing, but checking out the rules through the ranks, eh!? :whistling:

You'll compete.


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Bataz said:


> Boxed Amateur as a junior and then fought Pro as a Thai Boxer as an adult. Had about 5-6 years away from any type of fight training except the odd session here and there. Last few years have mainly consisted of strength/powerlifting training and competing and playing rugby.
> 
> Decided to go and give an MMA class a go. It's back at my old thai gym so I'll know a few faces and hopefully settle back in as I've remained friends with the owner. Rugby has finished now so need something to keep me out of trouble on a Tuesday and Thursday night. Let's see how it goes.......................................


 Would you favour muay thai over boxing as a street self defence art ?

Boxing obviously has far superior defence, buy muay thai has far more offense

You have done both, which would you favour, if you were going to concentrate on one ?


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

0161M said:


> Would you favour muay thai over boxing as a street self defence art ?
> 
> Boxing obviously has far superior defence, buy muay thai has far more offense
> 
> You have done both, which would you favour, if you were going to concentrate on one ?


 I trained in both of them with the single goal of competing. I was never interested in using any skills i had learnt in a street fight. Street fighting isn't really my thing mate.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

richardrahl said:


> Sorry, bud. I went out around the time you posted that.
> 
> Not interested in competing, but checking out the rules through the ranks, eh!? :whistling:
> 
> You'll compete.


 No, no, no. Just educating myself on the subject


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

I'm also thinking about starting some MMA classes when I get back to the UK. I've been doing Muay Thai for a few weeks only though, but I enjoy it.

Maybe you could start a lifting + MMA log on here? I'm sure some would find it useful, I know I would.


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Bataz said:


> I trained in both of them with the single goal of competing. I was never interested in using any skills i had learnt in a street fight. Street fighting isn't really my thing mate.


 Did i ask what your reasons were for training ?

Did i ask if you were interested in using your skills in a street fight

Did i ask if street fights were your thing ?

Or

Did i ask, having trained in both boxing and muay thai, which of the two you thought were better for self defence ?


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

0161M said:


> Did i ask what your reasons were for training ?
> 
> Did i ask if you were interested in using your skills in a street fight
> 
> ...


 Boxing


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Bataz said:


> Boxing


 Thankyou


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Bataz said:


> Boxing


 Out of curiosity, why boxing over Muay Thai?


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Yes said:


> Out of curiosity, why boxing over Muay Thai?


 Don't know, no idea. I've used neither in self defence. I just gave him an answer as he seemed pretty adamant on getting one.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Bataz said:


> No, no, no. Just educating myself on the subject


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

nice!

ive been thinking of getting back into mma/muay thai/boxing/bjj training. keep talking myself out of it!

its hard juggling weights and fight training.

never had a fight in the cage or ring even though ive trained on and off for over 12 years. always wanted to have at least an ammy fight and been close a few times.

at 34 its more than likely my last chance to compete in some form.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

coke said:


> nice!
> 
> ive been thinking of getting back into mma/muay thai/boxing/bjj training. keep talking myself out of it!
> 
> ...


 Do it before you start regretting not doing it.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

If you are interested have a nosy at my journal. I have fought for years in mma 6W 0L and two titles. I retired due to family commitments with a new born but she is now one. We are looking at growing our little family more so I am coming back out of retirement to have one more fight in August. I fought previously at 70kg Lightweight but I am moving upto 77kg Welterweight for this fight. Cant see me getting another opportunity to fight again if a second baby comes along. (we are trying atm)


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

herc said:


> If you are interested have a nosy at my journal. I have fought for years in mma 6W 0L and two titles. I retired due to family commitments with a new born but she is now one. We are looking at growing our little family more so I am coming back out of retirement to have one more fight in August. I fought previously at 70kg Lightweight but I am moving upto 77kg Welterweight for this fight. Cant see me getting another opportunity to fight again if a second baby comes along. (we are trying atm)


 Cool thanks I'll take a look.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

First MMA session last night, loved it!


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Well those who've seen my journal will know the "I'm not fighting" quickly went out the window :thumb


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

Bataz said:


> Well those who've seen my journal will know the "I'm not fighting" quickly went out the window :thumb


 what happened there then mate?


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

coke said:


> what happened there then mate?


 Can't not fight mate. Have to do it or I'll always wonder what if.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

Bataz said:


> Can't not fight mate. Have to do it or I'll always wonder what if.


 Ha my bad, read that totally wrong!


----------

